# Pack Goats



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't see a pack goat thread so I made one.
If you don't have a pack, but would like an inexpensive pack for day trips, I have a suggestion. Outward Hound makes dog packs. We got a new one on ebay from them. They had tons there. It is a light padded soft saddle with three buckles. The buckles even have these padded things that prvent it from rubbing the goat. Then there is a pack that hooks on with a buckle and velcro. The pack has two zippered areas with a divider and key snaps. It has an umprella holder on top. It is black with reflecters. It loks like a goat pack. We got the large for our 110 pound wether. The dog weights do not work for goats. It is very attractive. We got ours for $29.99 which included shipping. It was a much better deal than the $300 goat packs. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## ohmygoat (Dec 11, 2007)

is it hard to train a pack goat?


----------



## el_cabron (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi. I'm new here. I'm a goat packer with 3 wethers that will be 2 yrs old in March. We go camping and hiking a lot with the goat boys. So far I don't put much weight on them, but they do carry dogpacks with about 10 lb of stuff like water, lunch, etc. I have done a few real pack trips with them also, where they take turns carrying a goat packsaddle and pannier set with about 20 lb of stuff in it. Next fall they will be carrying 25 lb each on wilderness pack trips. The following summer they will be full grown and can carry 40 lb each. When they are doing that, I won't be carrying anything but my wallet and keys! 

There is a large packgoat group at yahoo, if anybody is interested.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/packgoat/

I have a couple of big dog packs that I've modified for the goats to carry. I got them from Campmor for about $25. Here's a pic of one of my guys carrying one of them.

They are not hard to train for packing. In fact they just ignore the pack. What takes some time and energy is teaching them trail manners, loading and unloading from the trailer, camp manners, and such. They have to be strong and in good shape. But getting them physically fit will get you in good shape too, and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome! Glad to have you with us - thanks for some of that information I know your experience will be helpful to other members


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone else? I am hoping to start up a pack goat club for our area. We have TONS of trails and paths and mountains around our area. It is pretty undeveloped and country. That would also help find good homes and good prices for my baby wethers. :dance: :leap:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have started training my 4 month old wether the basics. I started teaching him to walk on a lead when he was about 2 months old. Now I have been working on teaching him to be tied out with me moving farther away each time. We go for walks around different things the scary one was going under the clothesline with the clothes blowing on it. :slapfloor: I think I need to start working with a halter because he is a big boy and is starting to get a bit stubborn at times. I really think he will make a very good pack goat. He is very calm and docile, so far. He is 3/4 Alpine and 1/4 Ober. Dad was an Alpine. He looks more Ober. His 2 brothers (yes our doe gave us triplet boys) look more alpine. We named him Guy but I think the name moose would have worked. I'm getting bits and pieces of information about teaching him the things he will need to know to be a pack goat after the basics. If anyone can point me in a direction I would appreciate it. I will keep you updated on our progress.
Guy is about 3 months old in these pics:








Guy is on the spool and Mom is under the spool
















Look at that face

_*Suellen*_


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

nupine -- were do I sign up :leap: we can be the blind leading the blind :?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i got the outward hound pack for my nigerians and boers

it works really well and i trained my wethers in less than three days


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I might have another use for my weathers now.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i love cruiser.. he is awesome. i may keep him forever if feed bills subside a bit

but he is a super smart boy and i've had him since he was 2 months.. hes trained to do all kinds of things.. my boer wether.. well.. i think he's going to freezer camp, as much as i love him..


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

OK so I hope this is were I am to put this?? still new at this OK i am very interested in learning more about the pack goat can anyone tell me were I might get some good info on this like mainly the training part and how to or is there a pack goat training for dummies :scratch: any help would be awesome I would love to learn more thanks Joel-Rita


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Believe it or not- I have started my buck Grange -using him for a pack goat! :ROFL:-just for fun though-haven't been anywhere with him yet besides him carrying around drinks, hammers,nails,and small stuff. I use oversized saddle bags that we had left over-they fit his back great and he is carrying about 60 lbs now. It looks so funny though-Ill have to get some pics!!


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

we don't have any goats yet (well we have 3 Pygmy's) but that is what I want ,to learn which breeds are the best for this how you train them etc.. before I go and make a decision on what I want to get .
we have been thinking of getting a couple of larger goats just to have but now they could have a purpose and we could have fun to it looks like so much fun .
Is there anyone around the ohio area that does this I would love!!! to meet someone that does this...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe if I clean Billy up so he doesn't smell so bad...... He might be able to carry quite a bit. Big boer buck = pack goat? LOL!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

HI, Haven't posted for a while. I have been down sick for about a month. I am doing a lot better.
I haven't been able to do any training with Guy, our 8 month old wether. He is such a sweet heart. A very big and 
strong puppy dog. He hasn't forgotten all the training we did. If you look up to an earlier post I have pictures of him. 
Here are some more current pictures:















This is Guy at 7months ..............................................This is Christie his mom
Both are Alpine/Ober
We are restarting training. I want to get some training in before winter weather really starts. I don't want to be 
freezing my but off during winter training because neither one of us is use to training. He really doesn't mind the cold 
and doesn't understand why I don't stay out longer to play. I remind him that I don't have a nice warm goat coat. 
He is not sympathetic.

Suellen


----------

